
US markets react calmly to Trump victory after volatile night - emeraldd
https://www.theguardian.com/business/2016/nov/09/us-markets-react-donald-trump-victory
======
emeraldd
Considering all the doom and gloom about the market tanking last night, this
is a pleasant surprise.

